# A Class B574 Battery



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

My B574 2002 does not hold its charge for very long in storage. 
I disconnect the neg terminal to stop the alarm discharge. 

Questions, 
Do you think a 2002 battery needs replacing? 
What is the battery spec so that I can check a few prices? 

I've decided to take advice from elsewhere on the forum and have"free fitting" because of the difficult access.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I forgot to say that it is a Fiat 2.8 JTD Chassis base.


----------



## 103001 (Feb 17, 2007)

I've recently replaced my 1994 Citroen C25 Hymer with a new 2006 Hymer BC 574. They are not what they used to be - its a disaster!

Like you, this NEW battery did not hold its charge and along with many other items has been replaced. The 80AH expensive slow-discharge battery is buried under the passenger seat for not easy access, as the seat has to be removed! 
How is that a new Hymer has this battery problem?
Investigation with Fiat shows that this 2006 model had the Fiat Ducato chassis delivered to Germany in October 2005. The van then sat around the dealer in France until we took delivery end of December 2006, but being on expo. the battery had run flat - not good for these batteries, that I now find have to be charged for 20 hrs minimum from the mains once a month (see your Hymer book). The charge rate is low for this type of battery, so even on a long run the motor won't fully charge the battery, I am now told. (Never had any of these problems with my old Hymer using a regular 90AH led-acid battery that would take a fast charge from the motor.)

Another point is that even with the Hymer battery isolator control panel (above the door) turned to off, the Hymer book explains that there is still a drain to maintain current to the boiler anti-freezing drain valve (under the back bed) which activates if the temperature falls below 8°C.

Another of the MANY factory defects awaiting to be fixed with my Hymer BC 574, is the inaccuracy of the speedometer and kilometres, as it is on 15" wheels, whereas many of these Ducato chassis are on 16" wheels (the 15" tyres cost less - so cheaper for Hymer?). 
Having pressed for a reply, I'm told that Fiat recognise the fault and a new instrument panel has to be fitted. I'm now investigation how this and other Hymers passed the homologation certificate that is required here in France.

As some of the staff in my local dealer admit, for the cost of these motorhomes its a disgrace to find so many factory faults that they have to repair, especially in what used to be one of the top brands.


----------

